# Classifieds > Births, Deaths & Marriages >  Death of Isabella Ormond

## Fran

My Mother Isabella Ormond died last week and was buried on Wednesday in aberdeenshire. She was 93. She died suddenly but peacefully. I had been down to visit her and she seemed fine, watching wimbledon and smiling, but in the night she got a chest infection, so next day went back down to Aberdeenshire but she had died half an hour before I arrived.My Fathers ashes were buried with her, so they were both buried together.She was my   dearly loved and cherished mother and friend, a loving granny and great granny, aunt and friend. RIP my dearest mum and dad xx

----------


## pat

Your mum was a very lovely lady, always a kind word and a smashing sense of humour, will miss our chats on the phone and miss popping in to see her when down visiting friends who live nearby.
Must look out the photos of her taken on the Royal Mile when she was down visiting Edinburgh, in every photo she is smiling and looking immaculate as usual.
She is at rest now and your parents are together.

----------


## poppett

My deepest sympathy Fran.

You have so many happy memories of your special time with your mum, may she rest in peace now, with your Dad.x

----------


## Fran

Thankyou for your kind words xx

----------

